# Cheap beginner molds-what are yours?



## Johnez (Apr 11, 2021)

Hey all I went to Michaels today to check out soap things and found patchouli at an amazing $16 for 4 oz....but their molds.....man those molds be pricey. $30 and some fancy looking things. No thanks. All I want is a semi-sturdy box to hold soap till it's hard enough to cut. Went to the unfinished wood section and found a nice little box on clearance for $3 that should suit me perfect being I'm not making entire logs, big enough for 4 large bars or 5 thinnish ones, my cutting game will have to improve for that tho heh. Anyway, I'm constantly on the prowl for boxes or anything and found one at the Dollar General for free, I asked if I could take it of course. I'm aware of the post office box trick and am waiting for some nice enough ones to come in, tho they usually end up being a bit beat up. 

So my question to you guys is what have you used to get started? I've got loads of pringles tubes saved up, a few boxes, and now a small wood box at the moment. I was tempted by a q-tip container being the plastic is perfectly sized for some small bars but am unsure if I need to line it or not. So any off the wall ideas here? I might edit this post with a list of cheap beginner molds if I get enough ideas.


----------



## AliOop (Apr 11, 2021)

I used Pyrex glass bread pans when I first started, and I lined them with freezer paper. I've also used milk/juice cartons, and various storage/organizing containers that you can get at the dollar store very cheaply; most of those will need to be lined, as well. The thing with plastics is that they need to be heat resistant since your soap batter will heat up after it is mixed. 

At thrift stores you can find old wooden dresser drawers or desk drawers that work well as a molds... although you might have to buy the whole desk or dresser to get it.


----------



## KimW (Apr 12, 2021)

I'm with you on the cost of soaping molds!  

My struggle was finding something I could repurpose for a soap mold that had square corners and wasn't tapered.  So, even though I was given cavity molds when I started, until recently I made all my molds from plastic corrugated sign board.  Can be made just about any size, no lining required, reusable, holds up to CPOPing.  If you make one bigger than will hold about 16oz of soap batter, it needs reinforcement to keep it from bowing, but that's easy enough to rig with a metal hanger or squeeze clamp.  I also have a wooden box, so requires lining, that an old friend made me. Sort of like using a drawer, as @AliOop suggested!  


There are some affordable soap molds on the oft dreaded Amazon, but you can also find wooden craft boxes at Michaels and WalMart.  








						13" Natural Wood Square Tray by Ashland®
					

Purchase the 13" Natural Wood Square Tray by Ashland® at Michaels. Add this decorative wood tray to your home décor. Square in shape, this tray can be placed on a coffee table or dining room table.




					www.michaels.com
				











						12" Wooden Box by ArtMinds™
					

Find the 12" Wooden Box by ArtMinds™ at Michaels. This wooden box is perfect for embellishing with creative, painterly designs. Add your own special style to this simple wooden box from ArtMinds. Decorate the unfinished surface with paint, stain, fabric or decoupage and use the finished project...




					www.michaels.com
				







__





						Robot or human?
					





					www.walmart.com


----------



## TheGecko (Apr 12, 2021)

For test batches, I bought two 4” Silicone Loaf Molds from BrambleBerry...got them on sale for around $8.00 and they make 4-5 oz bars.  I also have two 6” Silicone Slab Molds...also purchased on sale.  

Amazon has molds.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Apr 12, 2021)

I had some silicone muffin moulds already at home that i used.


----------



## Johnez (Apr 12, 2021)

AliOop said:


> I used Pyrex glass bread pans when I first started, and I lined them with freezer paper. I've also used milk/juice cartons, and various storage/organizing containers that you can get at the dollar store very cheaply; most of those will need to be lined, as well. The thing with plastics is that they need to be heat resistant since your soap batter will heat up after it is mixed.
> 
> At thrift stores you can find old wooden dresser drawers or desk drawers that work well as a molds... although you might have to buy the whole desk or dresser to get it.



I will have to take a harder look at those cartons. There's all kinds too, looking at broth, cream being we go through those. How do you guys deal with the little "roof" on top of the milk carton tho? Was considering using two and cutting that pointy part off on both and taping them together with the flat end at either side. 


KimW said:


> I'm with you on the cost of soaping molds!
> 
> My struggle was finding something I could repurpose for a soap mold that had square corners and wasn't tapered.  So, even though I was given cavity molds when I started, until recently I made all my molds from plastic corrugated sign board.  Can be made just about any size, no lining required, reusable, holds up to CPOPing.  If you make one bigger than will hold about 16oz of soap batter, it needs reinforcement to keep it from bowing, but that's easy enough to rig with a metal hanger or squeeze clamp.  I also have a wooden box, so requires lining, that an old friend made me. Sort of like using a drawer, as @AliOop suggested!
> 
> ...




Ooooh yes, I saw that exact wood box, amazingly they have one that's got some weathered whitish paint that's a dollar cheaper lol. 

I may have to see if I can scoop up some political signs being we have a mayoral election going right now. Not sure how Omaha is with the sign laws, but in CA for a solid month or more there was totally free corrugated plastic for the taking after every election. Also for months before but....uh that would probably be illegal ha!


TheGecko said:


> For test batches, I bought two 4” Silicone Loaf Molds from BrambleBerry...got them on sale for around $8.00 and they make 4-5 oz bars.  I also have two 6” Silicone Slab Molds...also purchased on sale.
> 
> Amazon has molds.




Re: Amazon, yup I see their ad every time I come here. When I get some silicon molds I'll probably end up getting a fancy one as my SO is totally on board but wants something pretty. I'll give BB a looksie, thanks!


----------



## Tara_H (Apr 12, 2021)

Johnez said:


> How do you guys deal with the little "roof" on top of the milk carton tho? Was considering using two and cutting that pointy part off on both and taping them together with the flat end at either side.


I was using milk cartons for a good while at the beginning and basically did what you're describing.  I would cut off the 'roof' with a craft knife, and then cut off the long side with the seam in the same way.  Then I would nest them one inside the other.  As long as the overlap was sufficient they didn't need to be taped in any way but I did hold them together with a baking tin as a support.

Here's a picture of an early batch to illustrate.


----------



## Johnez (Apr 12, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> I was using milk cartons for a good while at the beginning and basically did what you're describing.  I would cut off the 'roof' with a craft knife, and then cut off the long side with the seam in the same way.  Then I would nest them one inside the other.  As long as the overlap was sufficient they didn't need to be taped in any way but I did hold them together with a baking tin as a support.
> 
> Here's a picture of an early batch to illustrate.
> View attachment 56011



Very clever, I like it.


----------



## Babyshoes (Apr 12, 2021)

I made my first few tester batches in a lined plastic tub, similar to a magazine tub, but it was from cat food. It worked and was exactly the right size for a small test batch, but it was slightly narrower at the bottom which made lining it a nightmare. 

I soon gave up and bought a cheapish, small 500ml silicone mould from Amazon, which is much easier to use. It wasn't very cheap, but within my mental "impulse purchase" spending limit. Of course, YMMV depending on what's available and your personal limits...


----------



## earlene (Apr 12, 2021)

Anything and everything I could imagine!  Here is a video by Ronda Scorpio on easy to make molds:









Slab Mold made with Corrugated Plastic for Handmade Soap Making Part 1 - YouTube



__ earlene
__ Feb 10, 2018
__
tutorial
video




						Slab Mold made with Corrugated Plastic for Soap Making Part 1 You will learn how to make an...


----------



## lsg (Apr 12, 2021)

Individual cavity silicone molds are probably the cheapest and easiest to use.


----------



## earlene (Apr 12, 2021)

lsg said:


> Individual cavity silicone molds are probably the cheapest and easiest to use.


And inexpensive & easy to find at Walmart in the Cake Decorations aisle.  They have usually been $4.00 (before the pandemic - I haven't looked lately.)


----------



## amd (Apr 12, 2021)

Johnez said:


> So my question to you guys is what have you used to get started?


When I first started, I used a Ritz Cracker box. I cut the front face panel off - so that the box formed a tray (like a slab mold if you're familiar with that term). I reinforced the edges and corners with packing tape, and double lined. The first lining (against the box) was a Walmart bag cut flat, and the second lining (against the soap) was freezer paper. I found this nicely held a 2lb (oil weight) batch, and gave me 8 nice sized bars.


Johnez said:


> being I'm not making entire logs, big enough for 4 large bars or 5 thinnish ones,


As you're wanting to make fewer bars (I assume roughly 1lb oil weight batches), the Ritz box would be easy enough to modify by cutting, refolding and taping to a new size.
The smaller wax cartons that buttermilk, or sometimes whipping cream or half and half (egg nog during holiday season) would also work for a smaller batch.


----------



## SoapDaddy70 (Apr 12, 2021)

Crafters Choice 1501 silicone mold. I got it on Amazon but you can also buy it from Wholesale Supplies Plus. Makes 2.5lb batch of soap. I cut 8 bars of 3.5 x 2.5 x 1. My recipe for this mold is around 800g of oils/fats. Not the cheapest option out there but they work great and no need for lining with freezer paper.


			https://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/regular-loaf-silicone-mold.aspx


----------



## lucycat (Apr 13, 2021)

My favorite mold as a beginner in 2004 was a Velveeta box.  The two pound cheese box lined with freezer paper was a good beginner size and sturdy.  I used it for many months;  it allowed me time to decide if I wanted a log or slab mold for my first purchased mold.


----------



## glendam (Apr 13, 2021)

I used a tool box (plastic) from Dollar Tree a couple of times, the bars were big, but it worked.  I also had several Tupperware type containers that worked well.  However, Nurture soap has some silicone molds (a 4” one) and a beginner/thin loaf liner that’s is fairly inexpensive.  They ship free when minimum is met.


----------



## MGM (Apr 13, 2021)

I started with--and still use--1L/quart cream  or 500mL egg white cartons. I cut the tall ones halfway and use the egg ones as-is (sans roof). This gives me a cubic "loaf" that I'm still able to try swirls, embeds, or techniques in, without committing to a big batch. I also try out recipes, additives and FOs. I don't have to line them and can just tear them off when I'm done. The bottom needs a serious shave/trim to remove the folds, but especially if you put the cartons in another mould/box, you can keep things quite square. (BTW, as you might surmise from the pic of the cartons in the mould, NONE of those 3 batches turned out very well, so I was glad to only have 3-4 bars of them....)


----------



## Johnez (Apr 13, 2021)

amd said:


> When I first started, I used a Ritz Cracker box. I cut the front face panel off - so that the box formed a tray (like a slab mold if you're familiar with that term). I reinforced the edges and corners with packing tape, and double lined. The first lining (against the box) was a Walmart bag cut flat, and the second lining (against the soap) was freezer paper. I found this nicely held a 2lb (oil weight) batch, and gave me 8 nice sized bars.
> 
> As you're wanting to make fewer bars (I assume roughly 1lb oil weight batches), the Ritz box would be easy enough to modify by cutting, refolding and taping to a new size.
> The smaller wax cartons that buttermilk, or sometimes whipping cream or half and half (egg nog during holiday season) would also work for a smaller batch.


I love that ritz cracker box idea, think I'm gonna borrow that next batch. I wasn't familiar with slab molds but am now. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Zing (Apr 14, 2021)

I'm lovin' this thread!  I used milk cartons both upright with the roof removed, and horizontal with too much strapping tape.  Also soup or broth cartons.  For leftover batter, I use single-serve yogurt cups (sometimes cut horizontally, sometimes vertically).  I've also used the tiny plastic cups that Pepperidge Farm Milano cookies come in because they make perfect hand soap shapes.
Tip: when I use plastic cups, I coat the inside with vaseline; instead of unmolding in 24 hours, I wait a week and then pop them in the freezer for 20 minutes before banging them hard on the counter.  I love the q-tip idea!
Edit: Also at the dollar store or Aldi, look in the baking aisle for silicone cake pans.


----------



## lucycat (Apr 15, 2021)

This isn't a beginner mold but an adaption.  When buying electronics sometimes the foam insulation in the box is more plastic like.  I cut some of these out a bit wider than the width of my mold.  If I want to make a smaller batch I wedge them in the part of the mold I don't use.   Works well and gives me flexibility of size.


----------



## Professor Bernardo (Apr 15, 2021)

KimW said:


> I'm with you on the cost of soaping molds!



The cost of soaping molds doesn't shock me nearly as bad as does the price of soap loaf slicers!  Whoa... some of those puppies go for over $150 to $200 and more. In my mind's eye, I just don't get the value for  the dollars spent.  Somebody is making a killing on these things.

Then again... it all depends on the individual perception of the purchaser.


----------



## Arimara (Apr 15, 2021)

Professor Bernardo said:


> The cost of soaping molds doesn't shock me nearly as bad as does the price of soap loaf slicers!  Whoa... some of those puppies go for over $150 to $200 and more. *In my mind's eye, I just don't get the value for  the dollars spent.*  Somebody is making a killing on these things.
> 
> Then again... it all depends on the individual perception of the purchaser.


For a hobbyist, one of those soap cutter's a wast of money but if you sell your soaps, it's one of the top investments you'd want to make.


----------



## KimW (Apr 15, 2021)

Professor Bernardo said:


> The cost of soaping molds doesn't shock me nearly as bad as does the price of soap loaf slicers!  Whoa... some of those puppies go for over $150 to $200 and more. In my mind's eye, I just don't get the value for  the dollars spent.  Somebody is making a killing on these things.
> 
> Then again... it all depends on the individual perception of the purchaser.


Agree again. some time ago I made my sliding cutter out of a an old bank of discarded cabinet drawers.  Took some finagling, but my cost was only the cost of wire.  I recently upgraded the wire based on a suggestion, from @cmzaha, to the McMaster-Carr Stainless Wire and with it in place I don't give other cutters a thought, even though mine only cuts one bar at a time. My point is, I think a single bar cutter can be somewhat easily made, and doesn't require a lot of highly precise cuts or joinery. I can see how a multi-bar cutter would be invaluable to someone who sells and I think even a multi-bar cutter can be easily made, though it would require more precise work.


----------



## earlene (Apr 15, 2021)

Arimara said:


> For a hobbyist, one of those soap cutter's a wast of money but if you sell your soaps, it's one of the top investments you'd want to make.



Even 'a waste of money' is in the perception of the observer.  If the purchaser doesn't feel she is wasting her money, then is it really a waste of her money if she wants it and has the money to spend, hobbyist or not?

Is it a waste of money for a hobbyist quilter to buy a quilting machine?  Or a hobbyist weaver, to buy a huge standing loom? Or a private pilot to buy an airplane? I really don't think what we spend on our craft needs to be dependent on financial return. 



Professor Bernardo said:


> The cost of soaping molds doesn't shock me nearly as bad as does the price of soap loaf slicers!  Whoa... some of those puppies go for over $150 to $200 and more. In my mind's eye, I just don't get the value for  the dollars spent.  Somebody is making a killing on these things.
> 
> Then again... it all depends on the individual perception of the purchaser.


Yes, some are quite costly, but I've seen some others that are really affordable (depending on one's financial situation, of course).  Just as Kim mentiosn, several folks here at SMF have built their own soap cutters.  Now and then a soapmaker will sell a cutter and you may find a bargain that way.  OR, you might just be lucky to win one at a raffle (I did once.)

However, as a new soapmaker, I found that a simple mitre box and a dry wall knife will also do the trick.  I used this for awhile before moving on to my first professionally made soap cutter:







Back when we could still go to in-person gatherings of total strangers in close proximity in closed rooms without masks and touch things without worry, I attended a soapmakers gathering that also included a swap where I bought my first wooden soap mold, silicon lined for pretty cheap.  So that's another way for beginners to get affordable soap molds (again some day in the future.)


----------



## Johnez (Apr 15, 2021)

earlene said:


> Even 'a waste of money' is in the perception of the observer.  If the purchaser doesn't feel she is wasting her money, then is it really a waste of her money if she wants it and has the money to spend, hobbyist or not?
> 
> Is it a waste of money for a hobbyist quilter to buy a quilting machine?  Or a hobbyist weaver, to buy a huge standing loom? Or a private pilot to buy an airplane? I really don't think what we spend on our craft needs to be dependent on financial return.
> 
> ...



This mitre box idea is....genius! The swap idea kinda reminds me of fish keeper clubs where one can get rare or hard to find fish for real cheap.


----------



## Arimara (Apr 16, 2021)

@earlene It's not like I meant to offend and you could just tell me you found that insulting.


----------



## earlene (Apr 16, 2021)

Arimara said:


> @earlene It's not like I meant to offend and you could just tell me you found that insulting.


I'm sorry.  I did not mean it insult you, either.  I just happen to see it differently.  Please forgive me.


----------



## Quilter99755 (Apr 16, 2021)

earlene said:


> Even 'a waste of money' is in the perception of the observer.  If the purchaser doesn't feel she is wasting her money, then is it really a waste of her money if she wants it and has the money to spend, hobbyist or not?
> 
> Is it a waste of money for a hobbyist quilter to buy a quilting machine?  Or a hobbyist weaver, to buy a huge standing loom? Or a private pilot to buy an airplane? I really don't think what we spend on our craft needs to be dependent on financial return.
> 
> ...


----------



## earlene (Apr 16, 2021)

Quilter99755 said:


> Love your miter box idea. I'm still eyeballing my soap slices. Since I don't sell it doesn't matter, but the miter box is doable.
> 
> And I have to agree about the money. I am pretty tight with my money but have learned over the years that sometimes being cheap can end up being costly in the long run. As a quilter I tried out the rotary cutters when they first came out and thought I could use my own rulers...and the cutter jumped the edge of the ruler and I spent some time at the ER with 21 stitches in my finger.  When first soaping I lost a whole batch of soap using a makeshift mold because it was tippy and I didn't catch it in time. The money for the soap wasn't the issue, but the raw soap all over my counter and floor was a mess that I could have done without.
> 
> I am still using silicone cake pans that I found at a thrift store.  The sides bow out a bit but the price was right. One does a 500 gram batch ($1)and the other two are for 1000 gram batches $2 and $3.50 each) . I haven't been to any in a while but have found some great buys over the years.



Ouch!  So true!  Sometimes it is safer to pay the price up front and avoid the damage trying out shortcuts.

I love thrift store finds.  Another thing learned from my youth, later taught to my own sons, who carry on that tradition.


----------



## amd (Apr 16, 2021)

Professor Bernardo said:


> The cost of soaping molds doesn't shock me nearly as bad as does the price of soap loaf slicers! Whoa... some of those puppies go for over $150 to $200 and more. In my mind's eye, I just don't get the value for the dollars spent. Somebody is making a killing on these things.





KimW said:


> I can see how a multi-bar cutter would be invaluable to someone who sells and I think even a multi-bar cutter can be easily made, though it would require more precise work.


My husband made my multibar cutter for me. He works for a machine building shop (typically machines to make doors or windows), so he was able to source materials cheaply and have the shop guys do the precise metal cutting, hole drilling and alignments. All said and done, it still cost my husband $120 in materials to make my multibar cutter, not counting the time he spent researching to find the best setup for the cutter and the time he spent putting it together. I can completely understand why they sell for so much.

[side note: you can see the cutter he made me in my videos here:  This was a surprise gift that he made me, so I didn't have any input on it. I did tell him that if I ever need a second cutter, the only thing I would change is that the handlebars would have clearance so that a long loaf can hang off one edge and then I don't need to cut my 24" loaf in half to fit the cutter. Otherwise he did a nice job getting the bar thickness correct to give me endcuts and it was the best gift he could have given me.]

Edited to correct YT link.


----------



## ImpKit (Apr 16, 2021)

I know this is (mostly) off topic but I want a multi bar cutter SO badly. It's completely impractical and needlessly expensive. I don't have a good space to store it. But... all of the videos I watch that have it have this LOVELY twang noise that I want. lol


----------



## gladysjones (Apr 16, 2021)

Johnez said:


> I'm aware of the post office box trick and am waiting for some nice enough ones to come in, tho they usually end up being a bit beat up.
> 
> Have you thought about the priority boxes you can pick them up for free. With the intention of mailing ofc. But different flat rate boxes could be great slab molds. I use a couple large soy milk cartons. They're about twice the size of a regular milk carton. No triangle top to cut off either. I cut it horizontal for a tall skinny size. Been lining it and have reused same one probably 3x so far. It's heavy enough to handle it. They have the same in almond, rice etc if you're not partial to soy milk.
> 
> Otherwise. Thanks for all the great ideas  great thread!


----------



## Arimara (Apr 16, 2021)

earlene said:


> I'm sorry.  I did not mean it insult you, either.  I just happen to see it differently.  Please forgive me.


I wasn't insulted or anything but I do acknowledge that I do not always know if I misspeak at some point. I don't enjoy insulting people. Still glad for you perspective though. 

By the way, is a quilting machine just a heavyduty sewing machine? If I ever got around to quilting, I'd likely have gotten creative with an embroidery circle and used a needle and thread.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 16, 2021)

amd said:


> When I first started, I used a Ritz Cracker box.


I actually looked longingly at my Ritz Cracker Box today.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 16, 2021)

I used a Kodiac Frozen Waffle box to make my mold for the Grocery Store Soap Challenge.

Grocery Store Soap Challenge Photo Thread


----------



## bluebirdwing (Apr 17, 2021)

My first mould was old silicon bread mould I never use because it takes too much time to bake, then bought some cheap silicon jelly/pudding moulds. But, I started with M&P. 

About the soap cutters, they sure are expensive here too, I was wondering if its really worth buying them.


----------



## gladysjones (Apr 17, 2021)

Anyone use a cheese cutter? Also I have a cheese slicer doohickey that I use for planing.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Apr 17, 2021)

One of my first molds and the cheese cutter I used to cut the soap:






After I purchased a soap cutter I took the cheese slicer apart so I can use the wire part as a stand alone trimmer.


----------



## Quilter99755 (Apr 17, 2021)

Arimara said:


> By the way, is a quilting machine just a heavyduty sewing machine? If I ever got around to quilting, I'd likely have gotten creative with an embroidery circle and used a needle and thread.


Definitely not. And even in quilting machines there are different kinds depending on how much money you want to spend and all the accessories you can buy. And as far as being creative with an embroidery hoop, there are machines for that too. You might be surprised if you were to go to a sewing machine store these days!  I have a fairly plain old sewing machine and at my age it might be my last one! LOL


----------



## earlene (Apr 17, 2021)

Arimara said:


> I wasn't insulted or anything but I do acknowledge that I do not always know if I misspeak at some point. I don't enjoy insulting people. Still glad for you perspective though.
> 
> By the way, is a quilting machine just a heavyduty sewing machine? If I ever got around to quilting, I'd likely have gotten creative with an embroidery circle and used a needle and thread.


OMG, there are so many quilting machine variations, it's not funny.  You can spend upwards of 40K if so inclined.  Those are for the professionals or the seriously rich, of course.  The less costly ones can go for under a couple hundred, but it really depends on the type you want.  There are different types as well like shown here & here and here. The possibilities are endless.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 17, 2021)

Johnez said:


> Hey all I went to Michaels today to check out soap things and found patchouli at an amazing $16 for 4 oz....but their molds.....man those molds be pricey. $30 and some fancy looking things. No thanks. All I want is a semi-sturdy box to hold soap till it's hard enough to cut. Went to the unfinished wood section and found a nice little box on clearance for $3 that should suit me perfect being I'm not making entire logs, big enough for 4 large bars or 5 thinnish ones, my cutting game will have to improve for that tho heh. Anyway, I'm constantly on the prowl for boxes or anything and found one at the Dollar General for free, I asked if I could take it of course. I'm aware of the post office box trick and am waiting for some nice enough ones to come in, tho they usually end up being a bit beat up.
> 
> So my question to you guys is what have you used to get started? I've got loads of pringles tubes saved up, a few boxes, and now a small wood box at the moment. I was tempted by a q-tip container being the plastic is perfectly sized for some small bars but am unsure if I need to line it or not. So any off the wall ideas here? I might edit this post with a list of cheap beginner molds if I get enough ideas.



A great starter mold is the 2 lb wood mold from Nurture Soap. They now come with a thin silicon liner, although I prefer to line them as the thin silicon can be tricky to remove unless you have a very hard recipe and wait long enough. They are wonderful and I actually still use them. Just a heads up on the patchouli from Michael’s. It’s only suitable for Melt and Pour. It’s not going to behave in CP soap. It’s not a pure essential oil.








						2 lb Basic Mold
					

Our 2-pound soap mold holds 22.5 ounces (1.5 pounds) of oils maximum. The liner for this mold is different from our other silicone liners. It is much thinner and will be prone to bowing. We wanted a small thinner liner at a great price point for beginning soapers. We like smaller molds when...




					nurturesoap.com


----------



## AliOop (Apr 17, 2021)

ImpKit said:


> I know this is (mostly) off topic but I want a multi bar cutter SO badly. It's completely impractical and needlessly expensive. I don't have a good space to store it. But... all of the videos I watch that have it have this LOVELY twang noise that I want. lol


I am just a hobbyist but can’t cut straight with a mitre box. I bought a single-bar cutter but really wanted a multi-bar cutter. I eventually got one from NS, and I love it! It makes soaping more enjoyable for me, so for me, it isn’t a waste at all.


----------



## bluebirdwing (Apr 17, 2021)

ImpKit said:


> I know this is (mostly) off topic but I want a multi bar cutter SO badly. It's completely impractical and needlessly expensive. I don't have a good space to store it. But... all of the videos I watch that have it have this LOVELY twang noise that I want. lol


Same here, I dont even make much Loaf Soap, but, I too want to buy one, because of all those videos and instagram soap cutting reels . Its really expensive here.


----------



## Susie (Apr 17, 2021)

I know I am late to the party, but Crystal Light pitcher packs come in a lovely large bar size (my hubby calls them manly sized) that you can also cut into guest sized bars. The Great Value type of the same thing come in much the same packaging, but are more difficult to unmold for some reason. I drilled a hole in the bottom for a dowel. I lubricate the sides and bottom with mineral oil, then put a piece of Ziploc bag cut to size on top of the mineral oil in the bottom to keep the batter in. Then push the soap out using the dowel once it sets up. 

And I still use a cheese slicer type cutter with a mitre box. I really don't see the need to spend all that money on something to cut soap.  But I am not anyone else. I make the decisions about what my money gets spent on, no one else.  And I will not be sitting in judgment on what anyone else chooses to use.


----------



## Johnez (Apr 17, 2021)

Jersey Girl said:


> A great starter mold is the 2 lb wood mold from Nurture Soap. They now come with a thin silicon liner, although I prefer to line them as the thin silicon can be tricky to remove unless you have a very hard recipe and wait long enough. They are wonderful and I actually still use them. Just a heads up on the patchouli from Michael’s. It’s only suitable for Melt and Pour. It’s not going to behave in CP soap. It’s not a pure essential oil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link!

And well dang about Michaels patchouli. I really need to train myself to look for 100% EOs. I normally do and I think it's easier online where multiple options are at my fingertips and I can just click off when I see that. Went on a search for Tonka bean (expensive and hard to find) and found some suppliers however very few state what percentage their products have, even on "regular" EOs. Kind of annoying. I guess the only way to be sure is to stick with 100% and trusted suppliers.


----------



## earlene (Apr 17, 2021)

Susie said:


> I know I am late to the party, but Crystal Light pitcher packs come in a lovely large bar size (my hubby calls them manly sized) that you can also cut into guest sized bars. The Great Value type of the same thing come in much the same packaging, but are more difficult to unmold for some reason. I drilled a hole in the bottom for a dowel. I lubricate the sides and bottom with mineral oil, then put a piece of Ziploc bag cut to size on top of the mineral oil in the bottom to keep the batter in. Then push the soap out using the dowel once it sets up.


I've not seen those.  Is *this* what you are talking about? They look oval shaped. How tall are they? Are they made of plastic?


----------



## Susie (Apr 17, 2021)

earlene said:


> I've not seen those.  Is *this* what you are talking about? They look oval shaped. How tall are they? Are they made of plastic?



Yes, they are a #2 plastic. New meds have my hands shaking too bad to take pics, but they are about 16 cm high, 6.75 cm wide, and 5 cm front to back. And with mineral oil and a bit of plastic, they are great little molds. They are not a good size for my size 8-8.5 hands, but my husband thinks they are a great size bar. When I cut them into "guest" bars, they make great travel soaps.


----------



## gladysjones (Apr 17, 2021)

Just realized I had this laying around. It's nice and sturdy.  Great size too. Could cut it for slab. Or vertically you might be able to get two molds out of it.


----------



## Johnez (Apr 17, 2021)

gladysjones said:


> Just realized I had this laying around. It's nice and sturdy.  Great size too. Could cut it for slab. Or vertically you might be able to get two molds out of it.


I've got a ton of odd boxes laying around for future molds right now. I just finally found an old package box I could do a 16 oz slab in. Based on the dimensions to oil required calc in the stickie this should come out with 4 perfect bars if (and this is a big *if* lol) I did the calc right. We shall see.


----------



## Susie (Apr 17, 2021)

Johnez said:


> I've got a ton of odd boxes laying around for future molds right now. I just finally found an old package box I could do a 16 oz slab in. Based on the dimensions to oil required calc in the stickie this should come out with 4 perfect bars if (and this is a big *if* lol) I did the calc right. We shall see.



Grab you a pack of these:  https://smile.amazon.com/Jisiloe-Si...18710101&sprefix=silicone+muf,aps,198&sr=8-34

And dedicate a few to soap. Then, if you have extra batter after filling your mold, you can make a mini soap or two.


----------



## Johnez (Apr 18, 2021)

Susie said:


> Grab you a pack of these:  https://smile.amazon.com/Jisiloe-Silicone-Cupcake-Reusable-Non-Stick/dp/B08XLVW7C4/ref=sr_1_34?crid=3ER8GBNTU82ML&dchild=1&keywords=silicone+muffin+liners&qid=1618710101&sprefix=silicone+muf,aps,198&sr=8-34
> 
> And dedicate a few to soap. Then, if you have extra batter after filling your mold, you can make a mini soap or two.



That's an excellent idea! I had enough semi-dry soap from my last batch to stuff it into a little plastic container, however I won't be able to get a nice smooth round since I couldn't heat it up. I could have stuffed it into one of these and stuck it the oven for a bit to "rebatch" and it would've been perfect.


----------



## Fenchurch (Apr 18, 2021)

I use basic cooking silicone molds for bars and individual molds, pringles & co tubes, and also a plastic-lined cubic box previously used for cheese delivery. I line it with cooking paper though, and use it for slab soap.
I'm hoping for my lover to make me a wooden mold to be lined up with cooking paper... 

Happy bubbles,
Stéphanie


----------



## Professor Bernardo (Apr 19, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> One of my first molds and the cheese cutter I used to cut the soap:
> 
> View attachment 56153
> 
> ...


How well did this style of cheese cutter work for you?  Did it cut fairly evenly from top to bottom as the wire sliced through the loaf?
I have been mulling over purchasing a wood unit similar to this...


----------



## Susie (Apr 19, 2021)

Professor Bernardo said:


> How well did this style of cheese cutter work for you?  Did it cut fairly evenly from top to bottom as the wire sliced through the loaf?
> I have been mulling over purchasing a wood unit similar to this...
> View attachment 56293


 
TANSTAAFL:
There ain't no such thing as a free lunch. 

Heinlein fan?


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Apr 19, 2021)

My cutter is small, but worked well enough. I used painter’s tape on the base to serve as guidelines for aligning the soap.  Holding the soap in place is key for getting a straight cut.


----------



## Jibbian (Apr 19, 2021)

I made my first batch of soap using a sturdy shoe box and freezer paper. It worked great!


----------



## Susie (Apr 19, 2021)

I have used a lot of boxes lined with various things. Trashbags, Ziploc bags, freezer paper.  They all worked. Real molds work better. I love the ones my husband made for me. I just use freezer paper to line them.


----------



## ImpKit (Apr 19, 2021)

AliOop said:


> I am just a hobbyist but can’t cut straight with a mitre box. I bought a single-bar cutter but really wanted a multi-bar cutter. I eventually got one from NS, and I love it! It makes soaping more enjoyable for me, so for me, it isn’t a waste at all.



I made a soap on Saturday. I have a miter box and a sharp knife. Once I can unmold it, I will cut it with these things. If I cannot get a satisfactory cut and (more or less) uniformity of bar width, then I'll be browsing all the Etsy spaces and buying a single wire cutter. Pseudo-OCD demands it! It bugs me sooooo much when I get weird / wonky cuts. And some of what I want to make is for gifts and such. It. Must. Look. NICE!!!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 19, 2021)

ImpKit said:


> It bugs me sooooo much when I get weird / wonky cuts. And some of what I want to make is for gifts and such. It. Must. Look. NICE!!!


Making nice cuts is all about attitude... you can if you THINK you can.   
It's like when I'm golfing and there's a lake between me and the green. If I want to make the shot, I don't think about the lake, just the target.


----------



## ImpKit (Apr 19, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Making nice cuts is all about attitude... you can if you THINK you can.
> It's like when I'm golfing and there's a lake between me and the green. If I want to make the shot, I don't think about the lake, just the target.



I have never in my life been able to separate things out like that or visualize well. Never did break the board in karate...

We'll we how this knife and miter combo goes.


----------



## Tara_H (Apr 19, 2021)

ImpKit said:


> I have never in my life been able to separate things out like that or visualize well. Never did break the board in karate...
> 
> We'll we how this knife and miter combo goes.


As long as your knife reaches to the other end of the mitre block you'll probably be fine.


----------



## KimW (Apr 19, 2021)

ImpKit said:


> I have never in my life been able to separate things out like that or visualize well. Never did break the board in karate...
> 
> We'll we how this knife and miter combo goes.


I'm with ya.  I admire folks who can do this, but it just doesn't work for me.  Hubs and I were getting to where we were tach-ing pretty good on our bike rides and I'd always have some sort of fiasco around sharp turns.  Never wiped out, but I know I looked like some sort of mad biker.  So, he reminds me once before a sharp curve, "Remember to look beyond and don't think about the curve!".  You can guess, right?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 19, 2021)

ImpKit said:


> I have never in my life been able to separate things out like that or visualize well. Never did break the board in karate...


It is a "learned skill". Trust me. Cutting soap is a piece of cake compared to breaking the board in karate. 


KimW said:


> So, he reminds me once before a sharp curve, "Remember to look beyond and don't think about the curve!".


Good advice. But it would have been better said, "Remember to look beyond" and stopped there. If I had thought "Don't think about the lake" that's exactly what I would do and that's exactly where the ball would go! Gotta keep that negative part out of it!


----------



## earlene (Apr 20, 2021)

ImpKit said:


> I have never in my life been able to separate things out like that or visualize well. Never did break the board in karate...
> 
> We'll we how this knife and miter combo goes.


As long as your sharp knife does not have the traditional thicker wedge shape of a meat-cutting knife, rather flat or equal thickness all along the blade, AND it can fit in the slots of the mitre box, you should be fine.  I also used a cut-to-width plastic mat to sit the soap on as I moved it forward for each cut.

Perfection is another story.  Perfectionism can be a curse, so be kind to yourself.


----------



## Professor Bernardo (Apr 20, 2021)

Susie said:


> TANSTAAFL:
> There ain't no such thing as a free lunch.
> 
> Heinlein fan?


Yupper!


----------



## PKappy (Apr 20, 2021)

As I work in IT, we get a lot of cardboard boxes. As it turns out, the top cover box of the Apple MacBook Pros is very sturdy. Lined with freezer paper works nicely. The capacity is 38.4 x 27 x 2.3 centimeters. This yields 18 bars with some residual remaining unless I add a wedge. I'll add a picture to show sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Arimara (Apr 20, 2021)

earlene said:


> As long as your sharp knife does not have the traditional thicker wedge shape of a meat-cutting knife, rather flat or equal thickness all along the blade, AND it can fit in the slots of the mitre box, you should be fine.  I also used a cut-to-width plastic mat to sit the soap on as I moved it forward for each cut.
> 
> Perfection is another story.  Perfectionism can be a curse, so be kind to yourself.


 A good chef's knife with a straight edge should be (is for me) good enough if it fits the mitre box. The downside is keeping the blade sharp.

Also, thank you and @Quilter99755 for the quilting machine answer. the only store I know that would have them is fairly out by the border my borough. I won't go there except for yarn and a trip to the mall across the street.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Apr 20, 2021)

I got so sentimental after posting my Trivial Pursuit card box mold that I decided to I’m going to use it to make my grocery store challenge soap


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Apr 20, 2021)

I've used the Pringles Chip Can's As Of Late... They work Great.


----------



## earlene (Apr 21, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I got so sentimental after posting my Trivial Pursuit card box mold that I decided to I’m going to use it to make my grocery store challenge soap


Long ago I tossed out Trivial Pursuit boxes, several in fact.  They are always turning up in second hand stores, though. Second hand stores has long been one of my  favorite places to  look for items that can be adapted for soap molds.  

I still use a wooden box intended for index cards or recipes, that I bought at the Goodwill for under $2 or $3 I think (it has been awhile, so I don't really recall what I paid for it.)  It is sturdy, never leaks, has a hinged lid and insulates fabulously with the lid closed.  I line it with freezer paper.  It holds a pound of soap, so 4 bars, a perfect test batch size.

Ah, I just realized I have a pic of it here:


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 21, 2021)

earlene said:


> Second hand stores has long been one of my  favorite places to  look for items that can be adapted for soap molds.


...And thus our wild imaginations compel us to Thrift Shop scavenging!  
Bargain Hunters Anonymous anyone?


----------



## Quilter99755 (Apr 21, 2021)

earlene said:


> I still use a wooden box intended for index cards or recipes, that I bought at the Goodwill for under $2 or $3 I think (it has been awhile, so I don't really recall what I paid for it.)  It is sturdy, never leaks, has a hinged lid and insulates fabulously with the lid closed.  I line it with freezer paper.  It holds a pound of soap, so 4 bars, a perfect test batch size.



OMG Seeing your recipe box reminds me that I have one from years ago that has an inset in the top for some kind of hand work. I have been so close to tossing it, but for some reason kept it. Now I'll have a great mold for small batches instead of popping for a silicone one. I'll have to brush up on my lining skills as it has been years since I had to line anything. I love this thread. It has had quite a few "aha" moments for me.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 21, 2021)

Quilter99755 said:


> I'll have to brush up on my lining skills as it has been years since I had to line anything.


Same here!  I found a good tutorial on YouTube. I practiced a few times first and then found it to be a quick and easy way to do it!

*HOW TO LINE A SOAP MOLD*


----------



## Susie (Apr 23, 2021)

Professor Bernardo said:


> Yupper!


 
I just finished re-reading _The Moon is a Harsh Mistress _for about the 40th time. So, when I saw the name, I automatically filled in de la Paz at the end of it.


----------



## Professor Bernardo (Apr 24, 2021)

Susie said:


> I just finished re-reading _The Moon is a Harsh Mistress _for about the 40th time. So, when I saw the name, I automatically filled in de la Paz at the end of it.


I would like to see them make a movie out of it!  Charlize Theron would make a great Wyoming Knott!  
Al Pacino as Prof. Bernardo, Mark Wahlberg as Manny and John DeLancey as the voice of Mike the Computer.

Did you know that the inspiration for the HAL9000 computer in 2001 A Space Odyssey was from Mike the computer?   A little known factoid.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 24, 2021)

I had a crush on HAL9000 for the longest time after I saw that movie.


----------



## Professor Bernardo (Apr 25, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> I had a crush on HAL9000 for the longest time after I saw that movie.



There is something very deep in your psyche and inner-being which might be just a little frightening...  mostly to men I'll bet!


----------



## AAShillito (Apr 30, 2021)

I just wanted to throw in that these are really decent for the price on amazon and so far they've held up for a month of heavy use


----------



## debbism (May 1, 2021)

For larger capacity slab molds you can always find a good wooden wine box at Total Wine & More for 5 bucks! Port & magnum champagne boxes are quite thick & insulate well.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 1, 2021)

debbism said:


> wooden wine box


Wood wine boxes with a lid for mailing, 1 single and 1 double. were some of the early "finds" in my soaping journey. Very nice. Easy to line.


----------



## TheGecko (May 1, 2021)

Professor Bernardo said:


> How well did this style of cheese cutter work for you?  Did it cut fairly evenly from top to bottom as the wire sliced through the loaf? I have been mulling over purchasing a wood unit similar to this...



I started with a cheese slicer...$15.00 on Amazon.  Since it is meant to cut through cheddar and swiss, I had no issues with it cutting through soap cleanly.  But I did run into a small issue of downforce wanting to move the loaf and I would sometimes end up with uneven cuts.  Simple solution was to run to Home Depot and buy a round dowel, course sandpaper and wood glue.  I cut the dowel to the size of the board (before the wire), split it down the middle and sanded it.  I then measured an inch from the bottom of the board and sanded a section of the finish of the length and width of the towel and then glued and clamped the dowel down.  Used that puppy for quite a few months and would probably still be using it if I hadn't got a heck of a deal on gently used Bud's single bar cutter.


----------



## DKing (May 1, 2021)

AAShillito said:


> I just wanted to throw in that these are really decent for the price on amazon and so far they've held up for a month of heavy use


I was looking to see if anyone would recommend these before I did.  I have several and they work awesome.  Have had mine for a couple of years now.


----------

